# About to start 5th cycle of clomid and losing hope fast



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

As per the title I really am beginning to think that I will never get that bfp. 

I've read in a few places that if clomid is going to work it is normally in the earlier cycles, is this true?

I had a call from my drs yesterday saying I should have had a review with my consultant in December so now I'm booked in for mid march, I'm just bothered that when I got and see him I will be on or around the 6th cycle of clomid and I don't want him to tell me it's the ivf route, isn't there other things that can be done.

I know I'm getting ahead of myself but its like constant torture in my head, added to which I'm watching my best friend going through her pregnancy and I find myself so envious. 

Oops, got caught in a bit of a rant there, lol

What I'm really wondering is are there many success stories for later cycles??


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry you are feeling down. I got lucky on my 3rd cycle - kind of in the middle. The second cycle though, I was having doubts about clomid as I had a really messed up cycle with a seven day mid cycle bleed and tiny luteal phase. Luckily that was a onen off. I think its true that there are more successes in the earlier than later cycles, but only slightly. Clomid only helps with the egg part as you know, there are so many other factors that can get in the way that it may not be that the clomid hasn't worked in releasing an egg, but something else prevented fertilisation/implantation. Were you having day 21 tests to check your response?


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

I did I the first cycle of 50 mg which showed I didn't ovulate but then the second cycle of 100mg I had day 21 bloods which showed I did n I was sent on my way. 
I had already decided that mid way through cycle 5 I was going to call my consultant so it was a bit strange when my dr called to say I had missed an appt. I'm kind of annoyed that I never received. Letter or anything because if been driving myself crazy since last seeing him, wondering whether this was working or not, but at least if got an appt to go back. 
It has crossed my mind, because at my first a lot it was mentioned to me, about having blocked tubes, so in my mind, if my tubes were blocked then no amount of clomid would result in a bfp. 
So, with the frame of mind I'm in it just feels like we could be going through all of is for nothing. 

I'm not always this negative, it is just really beating me atm


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi toni, you sound in a very similar position to me at the moment.  Ive just started my 5th round of clomid, am losing hope itll ever happen and have a best friend who is pregnant.  I dont know your circumstances but the next step for me is IUI...maybe this will be an option for you before heading down the ivf route? 

Im sorry i cant give u any hopeful stories or inspiration but i think it helps knowing others are feeling the same xx


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

I just feel like I'm not in a good place at the minute, and without sounded horrible, it gives me some hope that there is someone else out there knowing how it feels. I just feel so alone right now. 
I know this feeling will only last a few days, it normally does, but these few days feel like torture. 

It's partly a fear of the unknown, and partly disappointment. I know that realistically I am only at the beginning of this process and there are so many people who have been through so much more, but I'm a firm believer in only being able to deal with what you know, and not knowing how other ppl feel. Damn I'm rabbiting on again. Sorry.


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

Also, how are you coping with watching your friend go through her pregnancy. I feel horrible that I have been avoiding her since she told me. She has no idea we are even trying let alone anything else. I have planned to see her on fri but when we speak its all she talks about and I find myself resenting her cus I love to feel the excitement she has right now


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Tiny toni,

I just wanted to give you some hope for later cycles on Clomid as I got my BFP on my 6th and final round.  Like you I too believed that any success with it was likely to be in the first 3 or 4 rounds, but I asked my consultant about this and was told it simply isn't true.

I'm surprised you weren't given an HSG before you were started on Clomid but I have heard of this happening.  I guess like with all treatment it depends on your area as to how they do things, but I had my HSG, bloods and a scan done beforehand so I would definitely ask about getting one done.

Regarding monitoring, it can feel as though you're pretty much left to get on with it.  Some of the girls seem to get follicle scanning and day 21 bloods done each month, while others seem to get one or two progesterone tests if they're lucky.  Again, all depends on your area.  As I wasn't being monitored very closely, particularly on my first 3 rounds of 50mg, I started temping and charting.  I found this a great way to see if and when I ovulated and probably more reliable than the blood tests as if you don't have a regular cycle like me you can end up getting your bloods done at the wrong time!  Try the temping and charting - it gives you a better idea of what's going on.  

Good luck and don't lose hope yet.

Pumpkin
x


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Toni, I absolutely know what you mean.  I'm always so upset around my period (unsurprisingly!) then after a few days I pull myself together.  It just seems like that's getting harder and harder to do as time goes on.  Having just had af last week I'm just coming out of it but I'm not ashamed to say I've cried for 5 days solid pretty much.  I really do know how hard it is but again, you are not on your own feeling that way.  Are you feeling any better today?

As for my best mate, I've seen her once since August.  I'm really happy for her that she's pregnant (after the first attempt!) but she knew the situation with me and let's just say she didn't tell me about her pregnancy in the best way.  Long story short, she basically hinted that she was pregnant, denied it when I guessed (all via text), then when I asked her to be honest she rang me and told me over the phone.  Since then things have become really strained and I found out she's expecting a girl via a social networking site.  I'm quite hurt by her so have been reluctant to meet up which is a real shame as on top of everything else I'm now missing out on this exciting time in my friend's life.  Another part of me though is glad of the excuse to stay away  Have you thought about telling your friend?  I'm sure she'd be a little more sensitive if she realised.  

How long have you been ttc by the way?

Pumpkin - That is a really inspirational story. Can I ask, did you ovulate every time or did it take a while to get on the right dose?  

xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Pumpkin - And of course, big congratulations!! xx


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

mrs_ss - Thanks for the congrats.  During my first 3 cycles of 50mg I only got one day 21 blood test on the first month which showed I did ovulate.  Not sure about the next two rounds of 50mg as no testing and hadn't started temping and charting at that stage.

For the last 3 cycles the the consultant put me on the higher dose of 100mg and gave me bloods every month.  First round showed no ovulation which I did find strange after having the lower dose work for me but not surprising as I'd had no consistent rise in temperature.  Next 2 rounds my temp stayed up after ovualtion according to my chart and ovualtion was confirmed by bloods - progesterone levels of 93 and then 87 the month I got my BFP.

It's a cheap, easy and reliable method of finding out when you ovulate and although it can't tell you until after it's happened you should start to see a pattern emerge (hopefully!) which will help to indicate your fertile days.

Good luck to you.
xx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Do not lose hope and if u need support always try the chat room. I am surprised u never had an hsg as well def ask for one. I also chart my temp and it def goes up this round i also did ovulation predictor kuts and got a smiley face so it can help i would ask for a hsg and if they find anything and treat it then i would try clomid again. If not there are many other options such as iui. Do not lose hope.


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

I've had a few days to stop been so crazy. 
I didn't go and see my friend, she cancelled, which I was kinda glad about, feel horrible saying that.
Mrs ss, that sounds just awful what has happened with your friend. 

As for telling my friend, I don't want her to have to be careful about what she says around me, it's a very exciting time for her and I'd feel selfish thinking she was being careful of what she says. 

When I initially went to see the consultant he did some blood tests and told me if they came back normal I would have a hsg but If they showed an abnormality then he wouldn't. 
But I am definitely going to bring it upif he doesn't suggest it. 

Do the side effects change for everyone with each cycle of clomid?

Pumpkin, congrats to you, you give the rest of us hope not to give up. 

Have been ttc for around 18 months.


----------

